# Boiler options for Canadians



## gorbull (Feb 16, 2009)

Way out here in Western Canada the options for wood gasification boilers are very limited, possibly true for other regions of Canada as well.  No Econoburn, Eko, Tarm, Garn or WoodGun dealers anywhere near me.  Got to thinking other than the bad exchange rate right now.  What are the implications (duties, tariffs, taxes) of bringing a boiler into Canada from the U.S. or directly from Poland through Kotly.com?

Regards


----------



## Donl (Feb 17, 2009)

gorbull said:
			
		

> Way out here in Western Canada the options for wood gasification boilers are very limited, possibly true for other regions of Canada as well.  No Econoburn, Eko, Tarm, Garn or WoodGun dealers anywhere near me.  Got to thinking other than the bad exchange rate right now.  What are the implications (duties, tariffs, taxes) of bringing a boiler into Canada from the U.S. or directly from Poland through Kotly.com?
> 
> Regards



If you bring a Polish boiler into Canada from either Poland or the US you will pay duty. I can't remember how much but I think it was in the 15 percent range. If you import a boiler that is made in the US (i.e. Econoburn) you will not have to pay any duty. The benefits of free trade!


----------



## Stew (Feb 17, 2009)

Try looking at these guys for an Atmos boiler in western Canada. http://www.gomixer.com/gasif.htm
Let us know what you think.
Stewart


----------



## gorbull (Feb 17, 2009)

I've contacted Go-mixer already, for whatever reason (maybe the duty) their Atmos prices seem to be very high compared to the original price of these units.  Even compared to the prices offered by Kotly or CT GreenHeat in the U.S.  I'm not quite prepared to part with $9-10,000 for a boiler that know else one seems to own on this side of the pond.


----------



## sdrobertson (Feb 17, 2009)

gorbull said:
			
		

> I've contacted Go-mixer already, for whatever reason (maybe the duty) their Atmos prices seem to be very high compared to the original price of these units.  Even compared to the prices offered by Kotly or CT GreenHeat in the U.S.  I'm not quite prepared to part with $9-10,000 for a boiler that know else one seems to own on this side of the pond.



Wow, their website quotes between 5 and 6 grand.


----------



## Medman (Feb 17, 2009)

I imported my EKO from the US.  Duty on any boiler entering Canada from the US, regardless of place of manufacture, is 7.5% of cost.  This is under NAFTA, and I guess is designed to protect the Canadian boiler industry.  It applies to Gas, oil, wood, coal and other boilers regardless of size or application.
However, at the border when I went in with my paperwork and receipt from Cozy Heat I found that the Customs agents are not as well versed in the duty requirements.  When searching for wood boiler in the computer, the best they could come up with was "wood heating appliance" which has no import duty requirements.  I ended up with $700 in my pocket that I was fully expecting to pay in duty.  Of course, GST/PST/HST still applies.
Import duty from Poland direct could be higher, but I haven't looked into it.
Another thing to watch for is UL/CSA certification.  Customs doesn't care about the cert, and as long as you install by Nat. Resources Canada guidelines regarding clearances the fire department shouldn't care either.  But your insurance agent may have issues with any unit not certified, and even putting a certified unit in a non-occupied space such as a shed or barn could be a problem.  I had to switch insurance companies to move ahead with my install.


----------



## Donl (Feb 17, 2009)

Medman said:
			
		

> Duty on any boiler entering Canada from the US, regardless of place of manufacture, is 7.5% of cost.  .



This is only true for boilers that are not manufactured in the US. If the boiler is manufactured in the US, ther is no duty.. NAFTA


----------



## gorbull (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for that info. Medman, but what is HST?


----------



## Medman (Feb 17, 2009)

HST is Harmonized sales tax, used in Atlantic Canada and soon coming to Ontario, if we believe the Liberals.

Don L, the following applies, as of Jan 2009:

Customs Tariff Schedule T2009

Section 8403.10.00 Tariff on central heating hot water boilers other than steam boilers is 7%. (Except if imported from Costa Rica, then boiler is tariff-free.)

The purpose of the continuing tariff on boilers is in this case to protect the iron and steel industry.  This tariff has fluctuated between 5% and 10% over the past 9 years.


----------



## Donl (Feb 17, 2009)

Medman said:
			
		

> HST is Harmonized sales tax, used in Atlantic Canada and soon coming to Ontario, if we believe the Liberals.
> 
> Don L, the following applies, as of Jan 2009:
> 
> ...




Section 8403.10.00  I believe also lists UST (United States Tariff) as being free.  

This is my understanding of the document. If that's not what it means, then I'm confused. Won't be the first time though.

Don


----------



## Paso (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought I had posted this already. There is a boiler manufactured in Winkler Manitoba calle dthe Homesteader.

I think that maybe a good option for you to look at.


----------



## gorbull (Feb 18, 2009)

O.K. I'll bite.  What's makes the Homesteader any different than any other OWB?


----------



## Paso (Feb 18, 2009)

You don't have to bite    If the concern is bringing in a boiler and having to pay tax, tariffs, long distant frt. Then a Canadian built (western Canada)  should ease that concern. 

The only differance with a Homesteader than a regular OWB is the big door.


----------



## gorbull (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Paso but I have a slew of neighbours burning standard OWB and I can see and smell the results of their activity on a daily basis.  No lack of dealers for those units around here as well.  With all due respect, I'm really set on running a gasifier. 

Perhaps it would be a worth while exercise to compile a list of dealer who sell gasifier units in Canada.  I've heard mention on this list of Orlan being sold in Ontario and Quebec but have never actually seen the name or address of the dealers published.  It would be nice to have some web links.  Help anyone???


----------



## Ugly (Feb 18, 2009)

You know, a lot of dealers who might carry what you're looking for don't necessarily HAVE a web presence. Pick up the phone and call around. Someone in the Ed/Cal area will carry gasifiers. No point in calling around Van unless you're looking for umbrellas


----------



## Donl (Feb 18, 2009)

gorbull said:
			
		

> Thanks Paso but I have a slew of neighbours burning standard OWB and I can see and smell the results of their activity on a daily basis.  No lack of dealers for those units around here as well.  With all due respect, I'm really set on running a gasifier.
> 
> Perhaps it would be a worth while exercise to compile a list of dealer who sell gasifier units in Canada.  I've heard mention on this list of Orlan being sold in Ontario and Quebec but have never actually seen the name or address of the dealers published.  It would be nice to have some web links.  Help anyone???




Ken Herman is the Canadian importer for the EKO. Phone 1-800-559-1550  Eastern Ontario


----------



## gorbull (Feb 19, 2009)

If anybody has a spare pile of ca$hing the kOB dealer for Western Canada maybe the only dealer in all of Canada is located about 20 kms from me in Enderby.  http://www.finkmachine.com/ they mostly sell industrial sized units.  I was in their last week and their smallest unit (35 kw)which is a multi burner and can sawdust or briquettes starts at $15,000 + storage!  

On another note they also informed me that Viessman recently bought out Kob.


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Feb 22, 2009)

I imported my Econoburn 150 . I just picked it up and paid only gst at the border. No duty at all under the NAFTA agreement. All the paperwork was prepared by Alternative Fuel Boilers and I just presented it to the border crossing guard and they made up the bill for the gst .


----------



## jklingel (Feb 23, 2009)

Easy solution. Buy a Garn and tell them it is a naval submarine that you'll use to keep watch on the Russians off the coast. They'll probably let you bring it in for free. ?????


----------



## Jimboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Is the Canadian dist. for Tarm not in Sask? http://www.harvestheat.ca/welcome.html Looks like they might not sell the wood boilers, but probably worth asking.


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Mar 12, 2009)

There is a distributor on the Island for Tarm boilers. I think he just has pellet boilers . His name is B macallum 902-964-2297  email   bmaccallum@xplornet.com . Maybe he can help you out.


----------



## gorbull (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting they're giving Tarm dealerships to grain framers in Sask.  Maybe I can get one too!


----------



## bobfeather (Mar 14, 2009)

canada here as well  not interested in a boiler but wondering if there are any canadian made indoor wood furnaces ?
like the looks of some of the american ones but duty, shipping & exchange rate would be a killer
bob


----------



## Fi-Q (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a Canadian Boiler / Furnace manufacture.  But the boilers don't seems to be gasifier.
http://www.benjaminheating.com/products.htm


----------



## hkobus (Mar 14, 2009)

bobfeather said:
			
		

> canada here as well  not interested in a boiler but wondering if there are any canadian made indoor wood furnaces ?
> like the looks of some of the american ones but duty, shipping & exchange rate would be a killer
> bob



Newmac would be the most popular around for years, many old ones in farm houses and new lines available. They have many dealers and a parts warehouse in Woodstock, Ont.


----------



## gorbull (Mar 14, 2009)

Kerr makes interior wood boilers, they're located in Nova Scotia but they are distributed across the country.
http://www.kerrheating.com/


----------

